# Local Fly Shops



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

The sportsmans warehouse in allen park has a fantastic selection of flies . I'm sure you'll find any fly you will ever need there and they are priced better than anywhere else you will find . Give them a try if your willing to drive there . You will not be dissappointed with this store . They have the best prices anywhere on all their items . I reccommend this place to all sportsman no matter what type of equiptment you are lookin for .


----------

